# Topics > General topics and testing >  How many companies offshore & outsourcing software development company?

## Teema

I want to get some information about software development company with help of this thread. How many software development companies which are doing offshore & outsourcing process. Which Good companies i know, i have mentioned in below if any other so let us know.
Thanks

----------


## Xwriru

Outsourcing has both pros and cons. And a lot more cons than people realize. First off obviously the pro is you will save money. Hiring people in India or wherever else you want to hire from is going to cost you less than hiring here. However as with most things in life you get what you pay for. Many of these developers are pushed into it by their parents and aren't especially good at it, learn at colleges that often times dont even have computers to code on, and in general are not as well versed with things as a college grad here.

Are there exceptions? Of course. There are many good foreign devs but the problem is you will have to sort through a lot of trash first and if you are hiring a team, they are going to have several of the lesser skilled people on it.

Secondly is lack of face to face communication. You may think you can just Skype or do video conferences, IMs and phone calls but there is no substitute for sitting down with someone and going over things face to face. When there are real problems or close deadlines to hit you want to be able to sit down and go over things in person, it saves multiple hours of extra work.

Thirdly is differing culture and expectations because of it. This is something that is not talked about enough but ends up derailing a lot of these outsourcing deals in the long run.


So while outsourcing seems like the best of both worlds it is quite this easy.

----------


## Ulusel

> I want to get some information about software development company with help of this thread. How many software development companies which are doing offshore & outsourcing process. Which Good companies i know, i have mentioned in below if any other so let us know.
> Thanks


There are many software companies which outsource their projects to skilled teams in countries like India and Philippines. They experience significant cost savings by choosing to offshore their projects.

----------


## mrobak

Hi!
Maybe this list of software development companies can be useful for you: n-ix.com/java-development-outsourcing-10-providers-eastern-europe

----------

